# New Phone



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Hi Chaps,

Once again, i'm bored of my phone, and would like a change. I currently have an iPhone (2G) 8GB. Its a great phone, does exactly what it says on the tin and I love it, but, i'm bored of it. 

Is there anything out there that matches its spec? Any recommendations?

Regards,

Gaz


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Blackberry Bold?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Hi Chaps,
> 
> Once again, i'm bored of my phone, and would like a change. I currently have an iPhone (2G) 8GB. Its a great phone, does exactly what it says on the tin and I love it, but, i'm bored of it.
> 
> ...


Have you jailbroken it?


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

iPhone is Jailbroken, currently running 1.1.4 and am on an O2 Simplicity Pay Monthly tarrif.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Update the firmware to 2.1 Gaz - it becomes even better :thumb:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't want to do that, because then i'll keep the iPhone which I don't want to do. Its value is decreasing and its loosing its 'Wow' factor.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Everything you buy will lose value though. 

It's Wow factor will come back if you upgrade it...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

True, I just want a change more than anything, its not normal for me to have a phone for more than 6 weeks or so! :lol:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

I was like that at your age...


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

I didn't know they had mobiles that far back?


----------



## MikeSel^ (Sep 26, 2006)

HTC Touch Diamond - or if you like a hardware keyboard get the Diamond Pro

Meets iPod 3g spec's and imho beats it!!!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Oi!

I'm only 22!:wall:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Nokia N96


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

MikeSel^ said:


> HTC Touch Diamond - or if you like a hardware keyboard get the Diamond Pro
> 
> Meets iPod 3g spec's and imho beats it!!!


Ooh, now that does look cool! Will take a further look..


----------



## mccalia1 (Mar 1, 2008)

Blackberry Bold 9000 - It's awesome


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Bold will be a backwards step from an iphone IMHO.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Slight hi-jack, sorry but anyone know of a good site for free I-phone apps


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Plenty of free apps if you jailbreak and install Cydia and Installer on the phone.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Blackberry Storm is looking good


----------



## nes2002 (Feb 5, 2007)

NickP said:


> Blackberry Storm is looking good


Had the full demo of this today in work (Vodafone)!! Wipes the floor with the I-phone 3G.. IMHO of course... Due to be released W/C 27th Oct ...

If you are wanting to stay with O2 then I would wait for the SE C905 or try one of the HTC range..

Neil


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Damn and I just got a bold, shoulda waited! Still could get one for personal use I guhess as my phone needs replacing.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd recommend iPhone 3G (obviously) :thumb:

I can offer discount on Line Rental to special people.

Can't offer this to everyone tbh, as i am limited!

But i can be easily persuaded if there is a benefit to me in doing it :lol:

30 % off, but ul need to bribe me 1st


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll explain further.......... :speechles

I can offer 30% monthly line rental (legit). 

i.e instead of £45 p/month (which you so happen to get the iPhone 8GB free on), you would save £15 p/month, meaning you pay £30 a month. 

Therefor acheiving a saving of £270.00 over the 18 month period. :doublesho

This would be added for the life of the O2 account meaning you get 30% off l/r for life.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

That's a deal too good to decline Mike!! I wish you were my O2 business account manager


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

Personally, I'd upgrade to 2.1  Plenty of fun apps to play with. Texas Hold 'em is awesome, spore is fun too. Dynolicious.


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

OCDMike said:


> I'll explain further.......... :speechles
> 
> I can offer 30% monthly line rental (legit).
> 
> ...


Im on the £45 pm tariff with o2 for my 3g iphone can you do anything for me?:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> Im on the £45 pm tariff with o2 for my 3g iphone can you do anything for me?:thumb:


Well i'm *very* limited in how many i can give.

I have issued a few to Friends, and have a limited number remaining.

So it really is only for friends. But i'm open to bribes :lol:


----------



## addsvrs (Mar 2, 2008)

Do you want to sell the I phone??


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

OCDMike said:


> Well i'm *very* limited in how many i can give.
> 
> I have issued a few to Friends, and have a limited number remaining.
> 
> So it really is only for friends. But i'm open to bribes :lol:


Any chance you can become my business account manager? Got 15 handsets, and on upgrade we're being offered utter rubbish - Nokia 6300!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Gaz W said:


> its not normal for me to have a phone for more than 6 weeks or so! :lol:


6 weeks! Blimey how do you manage this if you're under contract?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

i have completely fallen out with the Ipone. The only thing it offers is a good interface, well a quirky one.

In terms of technology, its YEARS AND YEARS behind many phones!

n95 8gb is erm....ok...
the new n96 is great

but i think the n85 is a fantastic phone too! some even say better than the n96!

oh and in my pocket now i have a w960i, great phone in my opinion, its lastest a year now, still going strong!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

GeeJay said:


> Any chance you can become my business account manager?


Sadly not, on here i don't represent O2 in any way whatsoever.

I unfortunately don't deal with the above mentioned. Sorry.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

JPC said:


> i have completely fallen out with the Ipone. The only thing it offers is a good interface, well a quirky one.
> 
> In terms of technology, its YEARS AND YEARS behind many phones!
> 
> ...


The iPhone is designed to be simple in many ways i beleive.

People who buy this buy it as an iPod, with a certain amount of phone technology.

The Nokia's, in my own personal opinion are rubbish. Especially the N95.

Don't know much about the N96 tbf. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

OCD Mike did you get my PM?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Mrs Wonder has got one of those Nokia N95 things, and it's awful!


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't upgrade to 2. I did this, and I found my phone to be much slower, and I also found it would randomly turn itself off for no apparent reason.

I first got these problems when I upgraded to 2.0.2. I thought I'd just restore it again to see if that would fix it, but it didn't. I then upgraded to 2.1 and I still had the same problems. I went back to 1.1.4 and the problem is gone 

The only downside now is of course that I don't have AppStore and I miss out on all the new stuff, but at least my phone doesn't turn itself off.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Dan Carter said:


> OCD Mike did you get my PM?


Reply soon bud, just a little busy


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

OCDMike PM sent!


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

PM'd:thumb:


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Right folks, i'm not offering out any more of these right now! Put a fair few through in last few days! 

I'll re-post when i can offer more :thumb:


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

OCDMike said:


> Right folks, i'm not offering out any more of these right now! Put a fair few through in last few days!
> 
> I'll re-post when i can offer more :thumb:


I presume this is the friends/family type deal that companies can give to employees and their friends? I tried to use this in 2 london shops and they wanted my brother physically with me (it is his company) or....they started making up off the top of their head ID requirements like a letter errm and a errrm copy of his driving licence. Just a friendly warning if you aren't going to the store with these people.


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

silver bmw z3 said:


> I presume this is the friends/family type deal that companies can give to employees and their friends? I tried to use this in 2 london shops and they wanted my brother physically with me


Yes. Kind of like that.

I have 1 more of these to offer now. :thumb:

It'll be last i'm offering for a good while! Get your bid's in lol


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i am getting the new nokia e71 shortly, i was torn between this, the N95 and the N96 but i think the E71 is a great looking phone, and has alot of features, the quality is excellent.

its basically the nokia version of the blackberry


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

oi mike Billy's told me about your 02 affairs.... we need to chat fella!


----------



## OCDMike (Sep 18, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> oi mike Billy's told me about your 02 affairs.... we need to chat fella!


No bother G :thumb:

I think even he didn't realise u had the iPhone, otherwise i would have said :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

OCDMike said:


> No bother G :thumb:
> 
> I think even he didn't realise u had the iPhone, otherwise i would have said :lol:


Yeh hes not the brightest kid lol he has some fetish with ikea these days lol


----------



## Alzay (Jul 16, 2008)

I've just got a Samsung Omnia a cracking phone running windows 6.1. Was thinking about Blackberry bold but seemingly it's been pulled from Orange because of software issues.


----------

